# 1/2 Day City Tour Dep: Airport



## yyzcanuck (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello - I'm wondering if someone can recommend a city bus tour departing from the airport around 1pm for the afternoon/evening? I will be in HKG on a Friday. An overview of the main districts and a dinner would be ideal. 

YYZCanuck


----------

